

Microsoft Rebranding - misfitpebble
https://www.behance.net/gallery/Microsoft-Rebrand/14402579?share=1

======
simplyinfinity
This one is kinda bad. But this one from 2012 i like far better :
[http://www.minimallyminimal.com/blog/2012/7/3/the-next-
micro...](http://www.minimallyminimal.com/blog/2012/7/3/the-next-
microsoft.html)

~~~
misfitpebble
I disagree...I think both are great, but the one I posted has a sense of
feasibility....its a viable option for Microsoft and its not very radical;
thats what I like.

